# need to contact the Mouse Lover's Forum



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Is anyone here a member of the Mouse lover's Forum? I tried to change my email address on that forum and now it is inaccessible to me. I need to contact one of the moderators from the ML forum. can anyone help here?


----------

